
The new Axios website (brief summary of tech stack) - threatofrain
https://www.axios.com/new-axios-website-google-amp-563e62ba-8708-4965-8f5e-3216bd268383.html
======
gatherhunterer
All this bullshit about providing user experience is hilarious. You use the ad
stack: Google AMP. This is an engineering cop-out.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post angry low-information rants to HN. I'm not saying
you owe major media sites or Google better, but you owe this community better
if you're commenting here.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

